
You should approach the radical novelty with a blank mind, instead of analogies - mad44
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036.html
======
michael_dorfman
For those (like myself) who prefer to read Dijkstra's writings in his own
handwriting, there is a pdf at
<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1036.PDF>

